
Private Chinese space company places satellites in orbit - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2018-09-private-chinese-space-company-satellites.html
======
ColinWright
Also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17916735](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17916735)

